# Google Earth ?



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, my first question ( lot more to come )  
2017 TT with virtual cockpit , how do i get Google Earth ? thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you need to update the MMI with a 1339 version, and have a valid _connect_ license

check this thread for more info
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2002835


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

thanks Kevin , but im really new at this :? how do i do the upgrade to 1339 ? thanks for the help


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

manaudi said:


> thanks Kevin , but im really new at this :? how do i do the upgrade to 1339 ? thanks for the help


Download the MIB software update on the first page of this thread...
Unzip it to root of a SD Card or USB stick...
Insert media in car...
Go to the engineering menu and select the update option and confirm...
Wait for the update to complete.


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> manaudi said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Kevin , but im really new at this :? how do i do the upgrade to 1339 ? thanks for the help
> ...


thank u , i will try that


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

hi, could u tell me how long does it take to do the download from the SD to the car ? and if i can turn the motor on ?
thank u 8)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is quite long, probably an hour or so, and not only you can, but you must have the engine running (unless you have a charger), if the battery goes flat during the process, it can be a real problem


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Will this work on a 2015 car?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to the posted TSB from AOA, no


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

sorry but i need help again :? i got to the UPDATE and the next screen i get is

STATUS or LOGGING what should i do ?
i checked my software in the car and it says

MHI2_US_AU43x_P3255
0695
is this okay ?
thanks for all the info , im lost if i dont get it


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

sorry again , do i have to have a DATA CONNECTION ?


----------



## sTTeZ (Jan 1, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> according to the posted TSB from AOA, no


Are you meaning that this update (MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU 11
339) is not compatible with my2015 cars, or that the new satellite image will no longer supported at all (also if the system will be updated with this version).

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I understood reading that TSB, only 2017 onward models are supported [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

nobody ? :? thanks anyway


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correction: updated a friend's TT-RS with 1339, it just took around 25 min.



kevin#34 said:


> is quite long, probably an hour or so, and not only you can, but you must have the engine running (unless you have a charger), if the battery goes flat during the process, it can be a real problem


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you want to update your MMI to latest sw version available (1339), you don't need an internet connection, the only requirements are the files for updating (check for the link posted above by _pcbbc_ ) and a battery charger (or the engine idling, at least).
Follow this guide, is helpful and comprehensive 
https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... ay-payant/

this said, you will see the satellite layer providing you have a valid _connect_ license and an internet connection (by inserting a data sim in its MMI slot, or simply by using your mobile as a hotspot)



manaudi said:


> nobody ? :? thanks anyway


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> if you want to update your MMI to latest sw version available (1339), you don't need an internet connection, the only requirements are the files for updating (check for the link posted above by _pcbbc_ ) and a battery charger (or the engine idling, at least).
> Follow this guide, is helpful and comprehensive
> https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... ay-payant/
> 
> ...


so from what u say , its no use to the update , if i dont have a valid license and an internet connection
how do i get a valid license ? thank u


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> ...
> this said, you will see the satellite layer providing you have a valid _connect_ license and an internet connection (by inserting a data sim in its MMI slot, or simply by using your mobile as a hotspot) ]


Could you explain why the satellite layer needs a connect license? Is it just for updating the MMI/VC or will the layer disappear again when the connect licence runs out? was going to get the new satellite layer added but Audi are taking the proverbial charging £110 for connect now.


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

edited


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

at the moment, the only way to get a _connect_ license is to buy it (check your myaudi webpage in the "shop" section)


manaudi said:


> so from what u say , its no use to the update , if i dont have a valid license and an internet connection
> how do i get a valid license ? thank u


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know exactly the reason, I guess the satellite imagery is downloaded from audi servers (as for the fuel price, weather forecasts etc). For sure, you don't need it to update the MMI



blackvalver said:


> Could you explain why the satellite layer needs a connect license? Is it just for updating the MMI/VC or will the layer disappear again when the connect licence runs out? was going to get the new satellite layer added but Audi are taking the proverbial charging £110 for connect now.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I don't know exactly the reason, I guess the satellite imagery is downloaded from audi servers (as for the fuel price, weather forecasts etc). For sure, you don't need it to update the MMI


My guess is, if they weren't with the original Google integration, they will be with the move to the Here/Maxar layer.

Here is owned by the auto manufacturers (VAG, BMW, Daimler). Maxar are the data supplier, but probably don't run servers for direct use by clients customers (I could be wrong on that).

Interestingly my car still seems to be showing the Google layer (Google logo still showing bottom right) and continuing to downloading new imagry just fine. Has anyone noticed any chance since 1st January?

If I were Audi I'd move people over slowly to the new service, so I'm not surprised if the rollout might be phased. Perhaps with your next Connect renewal, or over a period of months?

My Connect licence is still valid (Audi extended it for me early last year).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I still see the _google_ logo me too, but after MMI update _Maxar Technologies_ also appeared


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I still see the _google_ logo me too, but after MMI update _Maxar Technologies_ also appeared


Appeared where? In the copyright at the top?

Google are required to put that there, as Maxar are one of their imagry data suppliers (amongst others). Google divested themselves of their own satelite imagry division in 2017, so now rely exclusively on 3rd parties.

I don't believe it "appeared", and certianly not immediately after the update (just people have noticed it since). Those copyrights have always been there on the Google layer, along with NASA, DigitalGlobe and many others. Or at least DigitalGlobe was there until it was acquired by Maxar in October 2017.... That may explain the "appearance" of Maxar at some point - I do not know if Google used Maxar data prior to late 2017.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

pcbbc said:


> Appeared where? In the copyright at the top?.


exactly



pcbbc said:


> Google are required to put that there, as Maxar are one of their imagry data suppliers (amongst others). Google divested themselves of their own satelite imagry division in 2017, so now rely exclusively on 3rd parties.
> 
> I don't believe it "appeared", and certianly not immediately after the update (just people have noticed it since). Those copyrights have always been there on the Google layer, along with NASA, DigitalGlobe and many others. Or at least DigitalGlobe was there until it was acquired by Maxar in October 2017.... That may explain the "appearance" of Maxar at some point - I do not know if Google used Maxar data prior to late 2017.


you mean that Maxar logo has been there since ever, and I've never noticed it?..


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I still have the Google logo too. But it's strange about the Audi Connect licence, I checked on myAudi and it says it has expired and I expect it has. My car is a MY17 and was bought new by me in Nov 2016 with the sat nav package (whatever that's called) and it was built in July 2016. I've never extended my license (paid or unpaid) and Google earth's never stopped working for me. I did the firmware updates because I was expecting it to stop on or before 31st Dec 2020 but the only thing that that appears to have changed is that the MMI setting now says "Satellite Map" I haven't ever used the "traffic" setting so I don't know if it's supposed to have the overlay or not, mine doesn't.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you see just the cache&#8230; try to zoom out, or move the cursor around a different area, if becomes blurred&#8230;.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I guess you see just the cache&#8230; try to zoom out, or move the cursor around a different area, if becomes blurred&#8230;.


Yes, turned on and off satellite view.
Reset MMI.
Zoomed in and out, and to areas I have never visited.
All are displayed perfectly at fully zoomed in resolution.

But still it only shows Google bottom right.

Yes, Maxar appears in the list of google credits - but nowhere else.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> you mean that Maxar logo has been there since ever, and I've never noticed it?..


Quite possibly. Do you remember any of the other providers? Probably not.
If not I find it very hard to believe you explicitly remember Maxar appearing.
My suspicion would be just confirmation bias now that someone has mentioned it. Sorry.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, turned on and off satellite view.
> Reset MMI.
> Zoomed in and out, and to areas I have never visited.
> All are displayed perfectly at fully zoomed in resolution.
> ...


I've just been out to the car and tried exactly the same things, went around the whole country including right to the north of Scotland and it zoomed in and out perfectly. It always shows Google bottom right but the credits change both as you move around the country and as you zoom in and out... also shows 2021 as the year too, very odd.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my reply was intended for _Jannerman
_ :lol:



pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you see just the cache&#8230; try to zoom out, or move the cursor around a different area, if becomes blurred&#8230;.
> ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well, it might be possible



pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > you mean that Maxar logo has been there since ever, and I've never noticed it?..
> ...


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm probably missing something form one of the threads/posts but I still don't know if I get the MMI upgrade done and satellite maps back on (with a connect license 1 month subscription) will the satellite maps go again as soon as the connect licence expires?
VAG coding Leicester say they will re-activate Google Earth (I assume that actually means the new overlay), update the MMI and activate careplay/android auto in one go for me, but I just want to know if I can get a one month connect subscription for them to do this and still keep the overlay once the subscription ends?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my understanding is that once the_ connect _license is expired, you will not see earth/maxar layer anymore (without_connect_, you can't access to Audi servers, so no layer, no traffic info, no fuel prices etc)


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> my understanding is that once the_ connect _license is expired, you will not see earth/maxar layer anymore (without_connect_, you can't access to Audi servers, so no layer, no traffic info, no fuel prices etc)


Thank you, in that case I think I can live without a view of what's over the hedge for £100 a year lol
Updating the navigation maps and activating carplay seem more worth it, at least that's not held to ransom by audi once it's done.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

The puzzling thing for me is that according to the MyAudi site (and my own expectations) I don't appear to have a valid Connect licence and yet I do seem to have a fully functioning and up to date map overlay. I think the MyAudis data/licence management is bit of a mess but it seems to be messed up in my favour at the moment. It's the reason I have been cautious about using the 'hacked MMI firmware for enabling the maps update, I don't want to lose what I've already got.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you are experiencing the _earth_ cache only... :roll:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

... but in an earlier post, I said that I'd moved to areas on the map that I've never been to before (like the furthest tip of Scotland) zoomed in and out and that the copyright was showing 2021. It could possibly be a cache but I'm surprised if it's cached the whole country and was dated 2021 is all.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> my understanding is that once the_ connect _license is expired, you will not see earth/maxar layer anymore (without_connect_, you can't access to Audi servers, so no layer, no traffic info, no fuel prices etc)


That would seem fairly logical, however I can't recall anyone in the past complaining about having lost their Google Earth overlay after their Connect licence had expired.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, I read that post but I didn't remember about it  
if you're right, what would be the _connect_ purpose? just traffic info, fuel prices, weather forecast etc?
need to understand this before next april when my _connect_ license will be expired, if the satellite layer doesn't need _connect_ to work, no reasons for me to renew it



Jannerman said:


> ... but in an earlier post, I said that I'd moved to areas on the map that I've never been to before (like the furthest tip of Scotland) zoomed in and out and that the copyright was showing 2021. It could possibly be a cache but I'm surprised if it's cached the whole country and was dated 2021 is all.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Just trying to make sense of this thread. If I have a TT and Google maps is no longer working, what are my options?

1. Can I go to an Audi dealer to update my system to show the new Google maps equivalent for a fee?
2. Can I go to a clever bloke who can update everything for a one off fee?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

aeroflott said:


> Just trying to make sense of this thread. If I have a TT and Google maps is no longer working, what are my options?
> 
> 1. Can I go to an Audi dealer to update my system to show the new Google maps equivalent for a fee?
> 2. Can I go to a clever bloke who can update everything for a one off fee?


Either of those, but it also depends on production year.

If 2017 or later you can self update, but it's still up for debate if in future you will need a valid connect subscription for it to work (and a subscription is controlled by Audi so almost certainly can't be added by some guy down the pub - unless they have access to Audi's backend system).


----------



## scoobydoouk (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey Folks.
Drove to the supermarket in my 16 plate mk3 yesterday, only to discover Google Earth wouldn't load.
Scanning through the pages here, and reading the service bulletin someone kindly posted has been super helpful.
Pretty sure I'm correct in saying that even if I was to download the MMI update manually, my car is too old for the cockpit to update and use the new mapping overlay provider.
Has anyone given Audi any feedback about this? I must say, I'm really disappointed. Google Earth made the sat nav and moving map so awesome (and really showed off the power of the Digital Cockpit), I think the built in maps look pretty rubbish in comparison.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

So I had a chap install the latest maps, speed cam warnings and android auto/CarPlay 
All works nicely, I didn't renew my connect subscription when it ran out in November last year as they were charging £10 month for it.
So last night night I'm messing about with android auto and accidentally went into connect services, to my surprise the weather, news, twitter etc. is all there and updated!
Next I went into nav and tried the options and satellite view is there, so I selected it and the full satellite overlay works perfectly? 
I've definitely no audi connect subscription so what has changed?, well chuffed though as everything is back after 2 months thinking it was gone forever lol


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far I understood (cannot confirm directly because I still have a valid _connect_ license), once you have the 1339 installed, earth/maxar layer will be restored, there is no need for _connect_, but without it I am skeptic you can see fuel prices, online traffic, weather forecast etc, because those data come from Audi servers...
another test you could do is trying to send a destination to MMI trough myaudi (also this feature needs _connect_)
to my curiosity, check and reconfirm your connect license expiration date as appearing in MMI under the _connect_ tab/section


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

I'll try sending a destination later but it was showing twitter posts labelled 9 minutes ago when I opened the Twitter option!
before it wasn't letting me in at all and saying connect licence expired, not getting that at all now 



kevin#34 said:


> as far I understood (cannot confirm directly because I still have a valid _connect_ license), once you have the 1339 installed, earth/maxar layer will be restored, there is no need for _connect_, but without it I am skeptic you can see fuel prices, online traffic, weather forecast etc, because those data come from Audi servers...
> another test you could do is trying to send a destination to MMI trough myaudi (also this feature needs _connect_)
> to my curiosity, check and reconfirm your connect license expiration date as appearing in MMI under the _connect_ tab/section


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

well I sent Marble arch as a destination to my car from the audi app and it appeared on the VC! Also searched for tescos using the online search and that worked fine.
read some of todays news articles etc, so I now have connect fully working !

What I don't know is have audi done this for everyone with Software version:1339

update, satellite map expires 2115 lol
others in a year


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

You never needed Connect for the satellite view.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

judging from the last pic you posted, you have a valid connect license until next February, that's why you see fuel prices etc!



blackvalver said:


> well I sent Marble arch as a destination to my car from the audi app and it appeared on the VC! Also searched for tescos using the online search and that worked fine.
> read some of todays news articles etc, so I now have connect fully working !
> 
> What I don't know is have audi done this for everyone with Software version:1339
> ...


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah, but I didn't request or pay for it!


kevin#34 said:


> judging from the last pic you posted, you have a valid connect license until next February, that's why you see fuel prices etc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

blackvalver said:


> Yeah, but I didn't request or pay for it!


Tell me more about the guy who did this work on your car. I'm interested.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, but there should be no relation with the sw update you (he) made&#8230;
which YM you car is?



blackvalver said:


> Yeah, but I didn't request or pay for it!


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

It's a 2016 year car, UK 66 plate so mid to late 2016, some parts have August 2016 stamped on them, I think it was probably a September build.
I bought it at 3 years old from an Audi dealer (approved car) audi customer services UK extended the audi connect license free for one year until November 2020. Factory fitted sat nav.
Google overlay went in December, I had android auto/carplay enabled by a 3rd party and the maps updated and the maps licence extended forever basically. The connect re-enabling and satellite overlay coming back is a complete surprise, he did say he thought I'd need to subscribe for connect again for the satellite overlay on the latest system update to work.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> manaudi said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Kevin , but im really new at this :? how do i do the upgrade to 1339 ? thanks for the help
> ...


I have MMI version 1396.
How do I enable Google Earth on a Sim-less VC?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys and gals. I'm late to this thread, and I wish read it sooner...
Before Christmas (maybe September/October) I let my SIM card expire. I wasn't getting much use out of the car, so I thought I'd wait until about now to replace. £45 for a two year SIM and bam!! no Google Earth!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
The splash screen is as far as it gets. 
So my question is - how do I get it back? I have active SIM, active myAudi and MMI license. My screen shows MH12_ER-AUG24_P1061 with MU Software 0229. All this means nothing to me. Where do I start? Oh, it's a 2015 S-Line Quattro and I have VCDS.
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which YM your TT is? to see satellite imagery again, updating MMI sw to 1339 version is a must, but not sure it will work anyway on pre-2017 models...


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

It was registered in June 2015. Is that any help?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, according to Audi TSB it shouldn't be possible, but as we have seen with other mods, wouldn't be the first time that is feasible what Audi says it's not..
maybe worth to try, the 1339 version file is linked in the FW dedicated discussion (but not sure if you can go from 0229 directly to 1339, let's wait for the experts' opinion)


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help. 
I can't believe the bastards have took it off. What next? The speedo?
Time to start studying methinks... I feel there are gonna be a lot of questions coming your way!  
Thanks again Kevin.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi have not done anything, its google changing the APIs and the software in the earlier VCs is not capable to run the replacement.

The service that provides the "Maps" module for google.load is deprecated as of October 13, 2020, and will be turned off. Subsequent requests to load the "Maps" module in google.load will result in an error, and no map will load.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think VC is not the problem (mine remained with the same sw version) since is the MMI that I had updated to get the satellite imagery back again. Also, I noted that the new Maxar layer has less definition (buildings etc) than previous earth one.
Curious to know if 19-onward cars use Maxar too, or if they still have earth...


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Ruudfood said:


> You never needed Connect for the satellite view.


Curious

Been looking at how to enable Satelite view without a Sim slot. 
Have any updates on that front?

Thanks


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> I think VC is not the problem (mine remained with the same sw version) sinche is the MMI that I had updated to get the satellite imagery back again. Also, I noted that the new Maxar layer has less definition (buildings etc) than previous earth one.
> Curious to know if 19-onward cars use Maxar too, or if they still have earth...


So you actually have something different showing bottom right on the map view now? Something other than "Google"?
Despite updating MIB firmware to 1339 last year, mine hasn't changed and still says "Google"...

But yes, MIB unit is entirely responsible for maps and navigation display. The VC just overlays it's mission critical stuff (like the speedo and tacho) on top of the MIB video feed.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

_Google_ still appearing, but after updating to 1339 also appeared _Maxar Technologies_
from that update, the satellite imagery at max zoom is drastically worsened, much less details (buildings etc) :? :?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

-BigMac- said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> > You never needed Connect for the satellite view.
> ...


should be possible, need to code the function with VCDS (not tested personally because I have SIM slot)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

should be:

Module 5F

Security code 20103

Long Coding:
Byte 15, bit 4 = 1 (Phone NAD)

Then do these adaptations:

IDE03471-ENG117848-Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_coverarts - ON

IDE03471-ENG117849-Vehicle configuration-gracenote_online_other - ON

IDE03471-ENG117843-Vehicle configuration-my_audi - ON

IDE03471-ENG117845-Vehicle configuration-online_dictation - ON

IDE03471-ENG127495-Vehicle configuration-online_media - ON

IDE03471-ENG117840-Vehicle configuration-online_navigation - ON

IDE03471-ENG117837-Vehicle configuration-online_POI - ON

IDE03471-ENG117838-Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice - ON

IDE03471-ENG117839-Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services - ON

IDE03471-ENG117841-Vehicle configuration-online_street_view - ON

IDE03471-ENG117844-Vehicle configuration-picture_navi - ON

IDE03471-ENG07588-Vehicle configuration-SDS_Region_Flag - NO_REGION

IDE03471-ENG117836-Vehicle configuration-VZAPro - ON

IDE03471-ENG06576-Vehicle configuration-WiFi_Client_HMI - ON

IDE03471-ENG117842-Vehicle configuration-WIFI_Hotspot - ON

Reboot MMI, then check WI-FI settings and select "client access point" (not sure if my translation into english matches with what is really displayed  ) and finally set "satellite imagery" (assuming you have 1339 version installed),in the settings of navi

*REMINDER:* a full scan of 5F module is strongly recommended, in case the coding doesn't work and you want/need to restore the original settings


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> _Google_ still appearing, but after updating to 1339 also appeared _Maxar Technologies_
> from that update, the satellite imagery at max zoom is drastically worsened, much less details (buildings etc) :? :?


At the top? Along with all the other copyright messages?

That message was there before along with a whole load of other data providers that Google use for their satelite views. Which messages appear are dependent on which area of the map you are viewing, and which provider supplied the imagry.

Here for example is the same copyrights appearing in Google maps on my PC (nothing to do with Audi):








And here's the copyright message on my screen from back in 2017, way before I did the update...




Granted it doesn't say Maxar, but probably only because they didn't supply any of the data in that view. It used to say DigitalGlobe as well, until DigitalGlobe were acquired by Maxar in 2017.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly, but without any other copyright names





pcbbc said:


> *At the top?* Along with all the other copyright messages?
> 
> That message was there before along with a whole load of other data providers that Google use for their satelite views. Which messages appear are dependent on which area of the map you are viewing, and which provider supplied the imagry.
> 
> ...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, because Maxar are the only data providers for Google in that part of the map.

Same for Google Maps in the Rome area....









Try going somewhere else on the map. Zoom in on London for example.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I will check that during the week-end...
so you are saying Maxar and/or Google provide the different satellite images, depending on which is the zone to be displayed... (?)


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> should be:
> 
> Module 5F
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! 
I assume this is the coding to enable Google Maps on a non-sim VC?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no, this should be the procedure for connecting the car to the net trough your mobile hotspot, but I didn't test it personally (my car has the sim slot, and on these the data connection trough the smartphone is a function already active).
The satellite imagery setting possibility is a std on all TT's (assuming you have sat-nav activated)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

tried to zoom-in in London and Moscow, buildings definition in both cases looks to me quite worse than previous earth ones







pcbbc said:


> Yes, because Maxar are the only data providers for Google in that part of the map.
> 
> Same for Google Maps in the Rome area....
> 
> ...


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> no, this should be the procedure for connecting the car to the net trough your mobile hotspot, but I didn't test it personally (my car has the sim slot, and on these the data connection trough the smartphone is a function already active).
> The satellite imagery setting possibility is a std on all TT's (assuming you have sat-nav activated)


Amazing! Exactly what I'm after. 
Do you know anyone who has successfully made these alterations on a non-sim?

Does Personal Hotspot work while phone is plugged into CarPlay?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the coding comes from the French Audi Passion forum, where some user succeeded in


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the coding comes from the French Audi Passion forum, where some user succeeded in


Great news!

Am I to believe enabling Google Maps this way using phone tethering, bypasses the new Google Maps "Hardware limitation" preventing older than MY18 cars from showing the overlay?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it should work, but you need to update the MMI to 1339, to have chance


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> it should work, but you need to update the MMI to 1339, to have chance


I have 1339 and 295 VC. I will try it. Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

let us know


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> let us know


I had a quote done for the coding.. $100.
I dont have vcds or odb.. how sure are you this coding is all I need?

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you will know that only if you try, but paying 100 bucks just for coding is a real theft...
no one nearby you with VCDS?

*https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597*


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you will know that only if you try, but paying 100 bucks just for coding is a real theft...
> no one nearby you with VCDS?
> 
> *https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597*


Not one dot in the whole country (Australia).

I dont understand french, was hoping I could get an idea of success rate on that forum


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

The Google Earth overlay suddenly came back on my car last night! 
Very weird but I'm over the moon!


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Webarno said:


> The Google Earth overlay suddenly came back on my car last night!
> Very weird but I'm over the moon!


Did you use the above coding?


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

-BigMac- said:


> Webarno said:
> 
> 
> > The Google Earth overlay suddenly came back on my car last night!
> ...


I literally did nothing. It just suddenly started working again.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you updated MMI to 1339 version?
if not, are you sure it's not just using its cache? (to test this, zoom out and move the cursor to another country)


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> did you updated MMI to 1339 version?
> if not, are you sure it's not just using its cache? (to test this, zoom out and move the cursor to another country)


As mentioned, I did nothing. 
Before, it was just showing the Google logo loading and that's it.

It's now showing the overlay again and all works as before. Zooming in and away and navigating to other areas too.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Webarno said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > did you updated MMI to 1339 version?
> ...


Yea but initially did you use coding and it disappeared?
Thats what this thread is about..


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

-BigMac- said:


> Webarno said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


No. The car has had zero coding done. I thought this thread was about Google Earth?
Isn't there a separate thread for the firmware stuff?

I bought the car a year ago. Google Earth worked fine. Then all of a sudden like a lot of people on this forum it stopped working. 
Now it's working fine again for me.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

@Webarno

this thread is about how to activate google earth using software/updates.
Atleast thats what the OP wrote about


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

My google earth disappeared before Christmas 2017 roadster.
Complained to Audi as the car was only 3 months from my purchase.
They updates free to Audi connect satellite and had maxar map I think.
It disappeared on Thursday like google.
Not at all happy with audi. This was the best part of the TT and the digi dash


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's NOTHING to do with Audi.

GOOGLE changed the APIs, its GOOGLE you need to express your frustration with. Audi are just proving a 3rd party service through their MMI, they are not responsible for the content by other providers.

MAXTAR maps sometimes disappear and reset to standard map, select satellite view again in the setting and you'll prob find it re-appears.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Decided to check mine today after lots of recent 'google earth' posts on this and other Audi forums. I probably last used the feature in October of last year. My car was built in early 2018 so, according to Audi (see link below), it should need a software update to be able to receive the 'Satellite map' replacement for Google earth. Anyway, just tried it (still labelled 'Google earth' in map settings) and it worked fine (without any s/w update). I had a 10-mile round trip, zoomed in and out (to 30 miles+), so definitely not working from memory (i.e. the internal cache). The satellite images looked slightly different to how I remember them (roads being more prominently marked), but the general feature resolution (buildings, hedges, waterways, etc) appeared similar. The 'Google' logo is still displayed, but the imagery data was evidently being supplied by _getmapping plc_. My MMI software hasn't been touched since I bought the car in June 2018 (s/w version still 1169) and I have about 3 months left on my Audi connect subscription.

https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi/models-and-technology/digital-services/audi-connect.html

(You have to scroll down to the section headed "Why am I no longer able to access the "Google Earth" map view in the MMI of my Audi" to read the details).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

The mystery deepens&#8230; :lol:


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you will know that only if you try, but paying 100 bucks just for coding is a real theft...
> no one nearby you with VCDS?
> 
> *https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597*


So had the coding done. All the options are there, but greyed out.
I can connect to personal hotspot but thats it.

Data connection is greyed.
Satelitte map overlay is there, selectable. Instantly de-selects itself.

Have I wrongly connected my phone? 
It's an iPhone


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Don't remember exactly how/where (I use the SIM), but you should set it so that it will use the "online data" from your phone


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

In my option of the "map settings" instead, I don't have the voice "Google earth" or similar at all! There must be a missing adaption, but I try everything...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

did you update to 1339? in this case, "google earth" is not listed anymore, it has been replaced by "satellite"


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> Don't remember exactly how/where (I use the SIM), but you should set it so that it will use the "online data" from your phone


Yea I am trying all the settings.. but can't get it to activate.
I have tried scouring through Wifi settings to find any sign of the word "client" but can't find it anywhere.

Im on 1339


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

strange&#8230; no idea about how to do


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

-BigMac- said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't remember exactly how/where (I use the SIM), but you should set it so that it will use the "online data" from your phone
> ...


Have you tried with GEM?
All network settings should be there...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Look guys! In my menù I don't have "map settings" at all!!!

Is there must be an adaption to enable it?

I have 1339 firmware

Jacopo


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

giusemanuel said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


GEM?


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

giusemanuel said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


GEM?[/quote]

Is the green menù. You have PM


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Tell us about Green menù.....italian friend!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> Tell us about Green menù.....italian friend!











Is this friend.
From this you can manage networks 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

And for you is possible to enable the google maps view?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm booked in for a service in a couple of weeks and mentioned this to my dealer on the phone, who said they had an Audi software update to replace Google Maps and can put this on my car free of charge. It's a 2017 Black Edition.

I said yes without really thinking about it. Will report back on what gets done and if it works.

One question, do I need an active connect sub to access the map overlay functionality (Google Maps or whatever the replacement is)?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the sw update is the "famous" 1339 version you can find in previous page here, the subscription to _ connect _ shouldn't be a requirement, following what I read here (but cannot test by myself, since I still have a valid license, I'm interested in confirming this point, so give us feedback after 1339 update)


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I just took a look at my Connect subscription on the dash, and by pure coincidence, everything appears to expire the day before the service.


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Something has definitely changed. Connect has forced me to re-logon and Google Maps as an option is no longer greyed out. It's selectable, but doesn't do anything on my 2016 car. All you get is whatever option was previously selected - maps or traffic.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I currently get a "cannot connect to server" message when I select Google maps.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to Audi TS, 2016 TT and earlier are not eligible anymore for earth/satellite imagery&#8230; and for sure not without 1339 MMI version



TTpiloti said:


> Something has definitely changed. Connect has forced me to re-logon and Google Maps as an option is no longer greyed out. It's selectable, but doesn't do anything on my 2016 car. All you get is whatever option was previously selected - maps or traffic.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably a dumb question&#8230; is the car connected to the net (by a sim or trough your mobile hotspot)?


aeroflott said:


> I currently get a "cannot connect to server" message when I select Google maps.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Hotspot through my phone. The "normal" map shows "Online" when i switch the hotspot on, so it's definitely connected.



kevin#34 said:


> probably a dumb question&#8230; is the car connected to the net (by a sim or trough your mobile hotspot)?
> 
> 
> aeroflott said:
> ...


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been trying this on my 17 with updated software. Says connection with car on my phone hotspot and connects from car but when satellite in maps setting is selected and return to map its quickly reverts the option to standard

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Is your connect licence still valid?



237tonybates said:


> I've been trying this on my 17 with updated software. Says connection with car on my phone hotspot and connects from car but when satellite in maps setting is selected and return to map its quickly reverts the option to standard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

aeroflott said:


> Is your connect licence still valid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had connect

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Lots of references to 'Google maps' in the last few pages, when I think you all mean Google earth. Google maps is a completely different thing.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wanting satellite View

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very strange&#8230; :? 
on April 16th my _connect _will expire, I will let you know if satellite imagery will be still working or not



aeroflott said:


> Hotspot through my phone. The "normal" map shows "Online" when i switch the hotspot on, so it's definitely connected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

aeroflott said:


> Is your connect licence still valid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In exactly the same boat as you


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I think if you'v got an older MMI (with a SIM slot) and you've ever had a valid "Audi Connect" licence and it has lapsed the Google Earth (or an alternative overlay) will continue to be available or activateable through coding/firmware updates (subject to limitations on some older hardware) even though the other elements of Connect aren't. Not sure of the position if GE wasn't originally activated on the vehicle though.

None of the other Connect stuff is activated on my MY17 any more... however, GE has always been available and still works after I updated the MMI & VC firmware. This may be due to my having the older style MMI unit with a SIM slot, I think the newer ones without it may be much more tightly regulated by the Audi "Mothership"

Happy to be proved wrong though.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

If I am not wrong, all mk3 TT's equipped with a MMI navigation plus with SIM slot (EL03), had had a _connect_ license for the first 3-year period, without the _connect_ option purchase, the MMI installed at factory is still the plus version, but without SIM slot (EL0), so there shouldn't be newer or older MMI version, just different ones


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> very strange&#8230; :?
> on April 16th my _connect _will expire, I will let you know if satellite imagery will be still working or not


My licence audi connect is expired since one month but I still have satellite views : licence until 2117 for them


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good to know


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

giusemanuel said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


Yea I am trying all the settings.. but can't get it to activate.
I have tried scouring through Wifi settings to find any sign of the word "client" but can't find it anywhere.

Many thanks to giusemanuel

with your help now i'm finally able to activate client hotspot with my Iphone connection.

Very appreciated 8)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

can you explain how you solved the matter?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> can you explain how you solved the matter?


I 'm not able to describe all the process.
But you can also ask for to Ema


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, just for curiosity, not a real need (it works flawless on my car since the first time I used it)


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

So my car was in at my local dealer to get my Google Earth overlay replaced. I have a 2017 TT Ultra Black Edition.

Everything seems to be working now. The changes are:

1. The Software Version has been updated from 0892 to 1339
2. The option to select "Google Earth" within the map now says "Satellite View" instead

Other observations:
The satellite view still says "Google" bottom right of the screen.
There is an irritating disclaimer at the top of the screen referring to "Maxar Technologies" and other stuff. It's far too long, the font is too large and is positioned right in the eyesight of the driver when looking at the screen. Crazy that it seems to be there permanently as you drive.
The satellite images seem darker overall than I recall Earth being.
The resolution is nowhere near as clear as Earth.

My Connect sub expired two days ago by coincidence, but doesn't seem to affect the ability to select satellite view. Although interestingly, my mobile phone hotspot didn't connect and the map shows "TMC PRO" rather than "ONLINE". Not sure if that's related to the expired connect licence? Maybe I need to set it up again?

Anyway, there was no charge and the usual car health check video was thrown in (bless them). I refused a mini valet.

All done in an hour.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

100% agree on your observations list... 

with connect expired, you loose online traffic&#8230; this is the only reason why I think I am going to renew it (and even less important, for sending destinations from/ PCsmartphone)


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> with connect expired, you loose online traffic&#8230;


Ah shoot. I didn't realise that. That explains it. Frankly, online traffic was the only thing worth using with Connect.


----------

